# Fenix LD01 Stainless Steel Limited Edition



## squaat (Oct 29, 2008)

I was just browsing my local (canadian) fenix supplier (as the CAD is really bad against the USD) and stumbled upon this. http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-ld01.html

A Stainless Steel LD01!

Uh oh, I think I need this. Though I do wonder about the heat sinking abilities of Stainless steel, but I guess the LD01 will mostly be used in med mode so perhaps heat build is not a problem.


----------



## youreacrab (Oct 29, 2008)

that pic looks suspiciously like the ti l0d ... http://www.fenixlight.com/viewproduct.asp?id=77


----------



## gunga (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the tip. I will have to pre-order shortly!

I wonder if Fenix Store will get them too?


----------



## kavvika (Oct 29, 2008)

That's a Luxeon emitter...:thinking:


----------



## Illum (Oct 29, 2008)

kavvika said:


> That's a Luxeon emitter...:thinking:



yeah, somethings definitely wrong here:shakehead
gunga, I'd hold off on that...being that the LD01 only arrived shortly to the attention of CPF I'd be surprised if fenix comes out with a specialty like this as a forerunner...

I don't recall 4sevens ever hinting LD01 alternatives other than the fact that only black is being made


----------



## mr.snakeman (Oct 29, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> yeah, somethings definitely wrong here:shakehead
> gunga, I'd hold off on that...being that the LD01 only arrived shortly to the attention of CPF I'd be surprised if fenix comes out with a specialty like this as a forerunner...
> 
> I don't recall 4sevens ever hinting LD01 alternatives other than the fact that only black is being made


the Ti light shown is a L0D, not a LD01 and if I remember correctly (please feel free to correct me if I´m wrong) it came out when the L0D was first introduced (wish I had one!).


----------



## Marduke (Oct 29, 2008)

Pic is the LOD-Ti. I'm guessing they think the SS LD01 will look close enough, they can use the old stock photo. I doubt there are any SS LD01's made yet to take a picture of.

I would expect the SS finish to be a little more shiny, similar to the L1+


----------



## mr.snakeman (Oct 29, 2008)

*[quote removed - DM51]*

Thanks for clearing that up 4sevens, anxiously awaiting more news (pics, pricing, etc.).


----------



## phatalbert (Oct 29, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I am waiting for Fenix on a decision on the official price before opening up
> pre-orders. We don't have permission to announce the product. NEITHER are
> there any official pictures. :shrug:



Where should we watch for pre-orders from fenix-store?


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 29, 2008)

phatalbert said:


> Where should we watch for pre-orders from fenix-store?


We will announce it at the proper time - with all the pictures and details
formally sometime in the near future. They will be available at fenix-store.com
as well as 4sevens.com


----------



## Bonky (Oct 29, 2008)

Wouldn't SS be rather heavy?


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 29, 2008)

Bonky said:


> Wouldn't SS be rather heavy?



its heavier but in a light that small wouldnt be to much more weight


----------



## Woods Walker (Oct 29, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We will announce it at the proper time - with all the pictures and details
> formally sometime in the near future. They will be available at fenix-store.com
> as well as 4sevens.com


 

Well this is just what I have been looking for. The sec you announce it I will pre-order for sure.


----------



## Bonky (Oct 29, 2008)

The wait is killing me!! :mecry:


----------



## regulator (Oct 29, 2008)

ooooooooboy. That sounds really tempting. Looking forward to information.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 29, 2008)

this should make for one very stout light


----------



## Burgess (Oct 29, 2008)

Here's my summary of this announcement:


:twothumbs



_


----------



## csshih (Oct 29, 2008)

oh dear, time for CPFers to whip out their credit cards.


----------



## Coaster (Oct 29, 2008)

csshih said:


> oh dear, time for CPFers to whip out their credit cards.



When isn't it time for that!!


----------



## Jedi Knife (Oct 29, 2008)

That's terrific news. The un-terrific news is that it is a limited edition. Here's hoping there is no lottery nonsense like the ti versions.


----------



## Unforgiven (Oct 29, 2008)

_4sevens and fenixcanada your most recent posts have been removed. If you wish to continue your dispute, you must do so elswhere. Not on CPF or the Market Place._


----------



## parkschr (Oct 29, 2008)

I have never owned a stainless steel light before. Would it scratch easy? How would it hold up to being attached to my keychain?


----------



## I came to the light... (Oct 29, 2008)

oh boy. Looks like 4sevens just sucked another $60 out of my wallet...


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 29, 2008)

parkschr said:


> I have never owned a stainless steel light before. Would it scratch easy? How would it hold up to being attached to my keychain?


Stainless will scratch too, but it looks good that way as the main problem with anodized lights is that the scratches destroy the surface finish while a scratched light with no coating just shows the same color.


----------



## mr.snakeman (Oct 29, 2008)

_Content deleted in violation of rule 6_


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 29, 2008)

:thinking: Typical S/S doesn't hold up to scratches, is heavy, doesn't conduct heat very well, and can be nasty to machine cleanly. Doesn't sound like a very good material for a flashlight.

What's the point, except maybe as a shelf queen?

I think I'll pass, unless it is a nice strong alloy, with very good temper.


----------



## applevision (Oct 29, 2008)

I am excited! But I agree with the concerns: SS is very different than the aluminum we are used to and, barring a neat alloy like the Lummi series (NS), might hinder the light. Could it just be an SS coating or color? I think I just want a natural/clear-coat aluminum one...


----------



## phatalbert (Oct 29, 2008)

I am nothing but excited about it! I agree with mossyoak that weight can't make too much of a difference in a aaa, scratches on metal look better than scratches on paint IMO, I wasn't aware that L0D's generated substantial heat in the first place (I could be wrong on this though), and lastly I don't imagine fenix would distribute a poorly machined light. At this point, I am hoping I can get my hands on one and that it is fairly priced 
:twothumbs

EDIT: Anybody have any idea if the twist could be rougher due to the SS and lack of HA-III.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2008)

phatalbert said:


> EDIT: Anybody have any idea if the twist could be rougher due to the SS and lack of HA-III.



in my experience ss is pretty smooth threading and turning 


apple, ss wouldnt be much of a problem for a light that has relatively low output as the LD01 itll be extremely durable, more so than ti or aluminum, and you couldnt coat aluminium in ss anyways, its ss through and through.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 30, 2008)

Have they improved the PWM frequency?

Thanks - Greg


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2008)

greg_in_canada said:


> Have they improved the PWM frequency?
> 
> Thanks - Greg



thats what the ld01 is all about its alot higher and they dropped sos and strobe.


----------



## greg_in_canada (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds great. Thanks mossyoak.

Greg


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2008)

squaat said:


> I was just browsing my local (canadian) fenix supplier (as the CAD is really bad against the USD) and stumbled upon this. http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-ld01.html
> 
> A Stainless Steel LD01!
> 
> Uh oh, I think I need this. Though I do wonder about the heat sinking abilities of Stainless steel, but I guess the LD01 will mostly be used in med mode so perhaps heat build is not a problem.



dude, thats retarded, the guy that is selling the light doesnt even know what hes selling thats the lod ti from last year, it wont look like that at all, this guy must be desperate for any traffic to his store he can get or something. false advertising plain and simple, i wont be buying from that guy, hes selling flashlights and cant even tell the difference between his models.


----------



## IMSabbel (Oct 30, 2008)

phatalbert said:


> I wasn't aware that L0D's generated substantial heat in the first place (I could be wrong on this though)


You are.
The smaller the light, the more important it becomes to use the surface as good as possible. With lithium cells, they are heat-limited.
And the lower the metal crossection (and thus the higher the heat resistance) of the tube becomes.

A stainless steel one would have the led cooking before the outer body is more than hand-warm.
Stainless steel is even worse a heat conductor than titanium. Vs Aluminium, its a factor of 15 worse...


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 30, 2008)

i love the amount of miss information here

generally stainless steel is not a worse conductor of heat than titanium although it does depend on the alloy

some ss alloys can be a little worse than titanium MOST are nearly twice as good

i think all of us would rather have Ti that Alu yet we never hear this thermal argument for Ti

aluminium can be 5 times better than ss
and up to 10 times better than Ti

im just using rough aproximations here

copper is twice as good as aluminium - so why dont we make flashlights out of copper?

its all about what the light is for

if you want a tough light that wont break the bank
then use a copper or aluminium heatsink in a ss light

i have 6 SS lights and they all get warm in my hand

and as for the weight - why is this such a bad thing?

anyone ever held a nokia 8600? 

weight gives a feel of strength and class to some people that is more important than modes and latest emitters

sorry for my rant but SS:rock:


----------



## PAB (Oct 30, 2008)

Hopefully we can find out we kind of stainless steal. A nitrogen steel would be cool since it can't rust, but I have no idea of the thermal characteristics or availability of nitrogen steel. Most likely they'll pick a steel based on thermal qualities and low cost. Pity.


----------



## aljsk8 (Oct 30, 2008)

they will pick a steel based on machinability i would think

304
316

thats my guess


----------



## PAB (Oct 30, 2008)

I also hope that since this is a limited edition collector's issue that they have an R2 LED. Make it a bit better then the regular premium ones that are out.


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 30, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> :thinking: Typical S/S doesn't hold up to scratches, is heavy, doesn't conduct heat very well, and can be nasty to machine cleanly. Doesn't sound like a very good material for a flashlight.
> 
> What's the point, except maybe as a shelf queen?
> 
> I think I'll pass, unless it is a nice strong alloy, with very good temper.


I think stainless looks great with wear marks on it and on the point of heat, mine usually isn't on for more than a 30 seconds at a time. Much as I'd like to see Ti I think this'll be a nice looking light.


----------



## Zot (Oct 30, 2008)

I am in for a copper one.



aljsk8 said:


> copper is twice as good as aluminium - so why dont we make flashlights out of copper?


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 30, 2008)

Zot said:


> I am in for a copper one.


In copper! I want a bunch of 'em!


----------



## Crenshaw (Oct 30, 2008)

oh no...no no no, if there was one thing the LD01 could have done to make me buy it, was to come up with a SS edition....



time to sell something..

Crenshaw


----------



## BabyDoc (Oct 30, 2008)

In my opinion, stainless steel holds up well to scratches. Don't we already have stainless steel bezels on some of our lights, like the EX10, or the Novatacs with stainless bezel add-ons? Who is complaining about how they look?

Furthermore, don't many of us wear watches that have stainless steel bands, bezels, and cases? Who says they aren't machined flawlessly with more intricate detail than required of a flash-light. My watches show a few scratches and still look beautiful. Furthermore, if the stainless is a brush finish, even that finish can be fixed with a little steel wool, or a fine grit nail file. I periodically do that to my stainless watches and they all look like new. I think a stainless LD01 is a great idea for someone who doesn't already own a LOD. 

Having said all this, I probably will not rush to replace my old LOD with a new shiny stainless light. The scars on my black L0D really don't bother me like they once did when the light was new. Neither I or my LOD look as we did a few years ago. Hopefully, we both have been used well. I never go anywhere without this little light and couldn't think of replacing this old friend with a new model, any more than my wife could consider replacing me (Thank G-d).


----------



## Patriot (Oct 30, 2008)

This does get around my objection to the black only choice for the LD01. The SS should make this a tank of a light.


----------



## LightKnife (Oct 30, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> dude, thats retarded, the guy that is selling the light doesnt even know what hes selling thats the lod ti from last year, it wont look like that at all, this guy must be desperate for any traffic to his store he can get or something. *false advertising plain and simple*, i wont be buying from that guy, hes selling flashlights and cant even tell the difference between his models.


 
Care to mention your sources? i'm really hoping for a LD10 SS. 
Thx


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2008)

LightKnife said:


> Care to mention your sources? i'm really hoping for a LD10 SS.
> Thx



my source? i dont know maybe the fact that he posted a pic of a luxeon/titanium light for a sale for a cree/stainless light, thats false advertising to me, but you might have a different definition of false advertising. the only thing those to lights have in common is they are made by the same company and AAA powered


----------



## d1dd1 (Oct 30, 2008)

There will be a LD01 SS in limited quantity, but the picture at fenixtactical shows the "old" L0D Ti


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 30, 2008)

mossyoak said:


> my source? i dont know maybe the fact that he posted a pic of a luxeon/titanium light for a sale for a cree/stainless light, thats false advertising to me, but you might have a different definition of false advertising. the only thing those to lights have in common is they are made by the same company and AAA powered


They are both a white metal and made by the same company too! :nana:

I agree 100% that he should not have posted a different pic, but playing devils advocate just for a second, I'm supposing he just figured since they are both white that it would be okay to fudge. I think he should have said 'pictures coming soon' or at least mentioned that the pic was of the Ti with a different emitter, but that they would be very alike in appearance, 3mm length difference aside.


----------



## mossyoak (Oct 30, 2008)

I mentioned the same company but Ti and SS look very different with Ti being darker, I personally think he should have waited for a friggin light or some info before he did that. thats just bad business if you ask me.


----------



## tsask (Oct 30, 2008)

4sevens said:


> We will announce it at the proper time - with all the pictures and details
> formally sometime in the near future. They will be available at fenix-store.com
> as well as 4sevens.com


 
Thanks David
I'm in for that new ss LD01! I'll combine it on my order with that Zebralight 18650 light!


----------



## kaichu dento (Oct 30, 2008)

Crenshaw said:


> oh no...no no no, if there was one thing the LD01 could have done to make me buy it, was to come up with a SS edition....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As little as they cost there's no need to sell anything! :sick2: Of course, if you do then we'll all be waiting like vultures at the Marketplace!


----------



## Bonky (Oct 30, 2008)

I for one don't really mind a scratched up black anodized light. Just like I don't mind wear marks on my knives. Makes them look like they actually get used.


----------



## rockz4532 (Oct 30, 2008)

yup, they upped the 100 hz pwm


----------



## Bonky (Oct 30, 2008)

to what I wonder.

I think the LF2X's 7200Hz or whatever is overkill.. I think 500Hz would be about right. Most are ~300Hz.


----------



## applevision (Oct 30, 2008)

*Ramirez*: "The sensation you are feeling is the quickening!"

...the quickening as my wallet comes out for another purchase! :laughing:

WOOT! And I can't wait til it's out for real and our pal 4sevens has it featured... but I do want some of the fellas to check it out and "vet" it if you will, to make sure it is Quality.


----------



## MWClint (Oct 31, 2008)

ooh I'll have to grab a SS version. 
FWIW..I run a 10440 in the L0-Ti(w/ssc p4) and it does just fine.


----------



## LightKnife (Oct 31, 2008)

i'll have to get one for my key chain, i like naked lights.


----------



## d1dd1 (Nov 3, 2008)

Here are some pics of the LD01 SS :thumbsup:


----------



## phatalbert (Nov 3, 2008)

Oh man, that is hot! :twothumbs
Nice Find!

P.S. Make sure to click the "Mehr Bilder" button.

Is anyone else thinking these are going to be in full supply, i mean with all the pre-orders and such?


----------



## Thujone (Nov 3, 2008)

"Mehr Bilder" indeed.. Holy smokes that looks sharp... Hope David opens preorder soon..


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 3, 2008)

I sure wish it wasn't polished stainless. Brushed stainless would in the long run look better, even with the scratches a keychain light will certainly have. Moreover, polished stainless is a bit too "flashy" for my taste, but after all, this is a flashlight.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 3, 2008)

d1dd1 said:


> Here are some pics of the LD01 SS :thumbsup:



The pre-order is already done! :twothumbs

Susanna is amazing, I can't think of a better flashlight-shop in the surroundings! The customer is more than a king there. You have a real friendly human presence behind that website and they have the best prices.

The LD01 SS (The "SS" isn't really a good choice...) is a must-buy. My wallet says no but I couldn't resist pre-ordering two of them... :santa:

Henk


----------



## Nake (Nov 3, 2008)

Henk_Lu said:


> The pre-order is already done! :twothumbs


 
Did they give you a probable shipping date?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 3, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> I sure wish it wasn't polished stainless. Brushed stainless would in the long run look better, even with the scratches a keychain light will certainly have. Moreover, polished stainless is a bit too "flashy" for my taste, but after all, this is a flashlight.


Thats not hard to do. Chuck that sucker on a drill and use a scouring pad or some sand paper.


----------



## Henk_Lu (Nov 3, 2008)

Nake said:


> Did they give you a probable shipping date?



At the website they claim "end of november". Until now, as long as I have been a customer there, that was always right.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

Word is that they are available...

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185786


----------



## Thujone (Nov 3, 2008)

Ordered... My dad will love this. It will be replacing his L0Pse


----------



## easilyled (Nov 3, 2008)

:twothumbs


----------



## paintballdad (Nov 3, 2008)

All I have to say is, my credit card has seen the light of day more than the inside of my wallet since I joined this place. *$$$ *goes .


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 3, 2008)

I had to buy one for my conscience, since I was begging for non-black and they came through with something.


----------



## paintballdad (Nov 3, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> I had to buy one for my conscience, since I was begging for non-black and they came through with something.


 
That's a good one. My conscience made me do it as a justification :laughing:.

Have to add that to my list.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 3, 2008)

EngrPaul said:


> I had to buy one for my conscience, since I was begging for non-black and they came through with something.




LOL....that's funny. Same reason that I had to do it.


----------



## gunga (Nov 3, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> LOL....that's funny. Same reason that I had to do it.


 
Yep, me too. I wanted non-black. THis certainly fits the bill!


----------



## squaat (Nov 3, 2008)

Okay I have 2 on pre-order from fenix tactical, one for me and one for the wife.

(BTW fenix tactical updated their pics to show the new SS images). 

Can't wait for them to be shipped


----------



## choaticwhisper (Nov 3, 2008)

Im wanting one of these, I was already looking forward to getting one black. Looks like a great light. 

SS sure is better than the red and green with snowflakes.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 3, 2008)

Geez this looks like a nice light!

I wonder which mode you get first?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 3, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> Geez this looks like a nice light!
> 
> I wonder which mode you get first?




It's medium > low > high


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 3, 2008)

:twothumbs


----------



## bill_n_opus (Nov 3, 2008)

As always, damn you 4sevens! :mecry:From the bottom of my wallet.

*ordered*


----------



## Bonky (Nov 3, 2008)

mehr bilder baby! mehr bilder!!! 

Actually I can't mehr bilder one yet, just got a LF2X in and I have to wait a month between flashlight purchases these days.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 3, 2008)

It says in the description that it comes with a pocket clip!

Is that right or is it a typo?

I'd just love to see pics of the pocket clip and how it is attached.
Sounds like a great option to me. 

Also notice the CPF inspired comment on the pic of the emitter! "Outstanding beamshots"! HA! Somebody's listening.


----------



## divine (Nov 3, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Word is that they are available...
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=185786





[email protected] said:


> *You can find this light up for pre-order on our store. They should be shipping by November 21st!
> *


Available or Pre-order Shipping November 21st? :shrug:


----------



## divine (Nov 3, 2008)

Sgt. LED said:


> It says in the description that it comes with a pocket clip!
> 
> Is that right or is it a typo?
> 
> ...


I think you'll be looking at one of these.


----------



## applevision (Nov 3, 2008)

Yep, just ordered 3 black LD01s and 1 SS one! Thanks, 4Sevens!!!

The three will be gifts this holiday season (2 lucky brothers and 1 good friend) and the SS is for meeeeeeeeeeee! I just spent over $170 on flashlights that I don't need! Whoo hoo!:naughty::welcome::twothumbs:sick2:


----------



## NickelPlate (Nov 4, 2008)

I went ahead and ordered this one. I like my holiday L0D except for the orange color, would've preferred actual red.

I'm looking forward to not having to fool with strobe and SOS modes. Also are the LD01 modes low medium and high? I always wished the first mode when turning on was low.

NP


----------



## BabyDoc (Nov 4, 2008)

Are each limited edition LD01 numbered? How many are being produced? Does anyone know?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 4, 2008)

NickelPlate said:


> Also are the LD01 modes low medium and high? I always wished the first mode when turning on was low.
> 
> NP




8 posts up


----------



## NickelPlate (Nov 4, 2008)

Marduke said:


> 8 posts up



Thanks. Oh well so much for that being changed.


----------



## Flic (Nov 4, 2008)

BabyDoc said:


> Are each limited edition LD01 numbered? How many are being produced? Does anyone know?



I see they are labelled as "Special Edition" so I doubt they'll be that limited in number. AFAIK they are not numbered.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 4, 2008)

Bonky said:


> pics



Post 66


----------



## Art (Nov 4, 2008)

How can I get one of those here in portugal?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 4, 2008)

Art said:


> How can I get one of those here in portugal?



Order from Fenix-Store


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Nov 4, 2008)

Bonky said:


> thanks for the pics, I like that magnet idea. never heard of it before. It's not going to mess with the electronics I suppose..?


a magnet would probably have to be within an inch of the electronics which are in the LED end. The magnet idea isn't the first time. I have a Pelican mightylite 2AAA with a magnet that is molded into the end of the light and it was made in the late 80s.


----------



## spgrk (Nov 5, 2008)

Why is the L0D1 3mm longer than the L0D? That's a significant length difference in a small keychain light.


----------



## Nake (Nov 5, 2008)

spgrk said:


> Why is the L0D1 3mm longer than the L0D? That's a significant length difference in a small keychain light.


 
Deeper reflector, maybe?


----------



## kaichu dento (Nov 5, 2008)

Nake said:


> Deeper reflector, maybe?


Yeah, the deeper reflector which goes all the way to the edges unlike previous versions. I'm really interested in seeing some beamshots from these.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 5, 2008)

At this point some posts diverged from the main topic to discuss affixing a magnet to the tailcap. 

This discussion persisted, so it has been split off to form a separate thread here.

This thread will now revert to the main topic.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 10, 2008)

coyote, look up (post #66)*


*referenced post has been deleted


----------



## DM51 (Nov 10, 2008)

coyote, I have deleted your post as advertising. There are acceptable ways of drawing people's attention to a sale, but to reproduce word for word the entire contents of a dealer's sale post is not one of them.


----------



## Bonky (Nov 10, 2008)

oh snap


----------



## coyote (Nov 10, 2008)

woops, my bad. sorry. 
was just excited about signing up for one and wanted to share the info.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think there are enough hints and clues scattered around, and finding a dealer's sale thread is not exactly difficult, lol.


----------



## coyote (Nov 10, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I think there are enough hints and clues scattered around, and finding a dealer's sale thread is not exactly difficult, lol.



 give me a break.  yeah, i'm a dumb sh*t.  big deal! :mecry:


----------



## Bonky (Nov 10, 2008)

for shame! shaaaame!!!!


----------



## DM51 (Nov 10, 2008)

Bonky said:


> for shame! shaaaame!!!!


Are you objecting to something I have done?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyhooo, is the release date still the 21st? 
Seems a long time off! :sigh:


----------



## Bonky (Nov 10, 2008)

nah I'm just trying to make this forum a little more dramatic. 

I hope the release goes as planned. I think we can all remember the hellish nightmare that was the E01 release.  :sick2:


----------



## EngrPaul (Nov 10, 2008)

Oh, SNAP!

How did you get your name, Bonky?

, ,  ,


----------



## Bonky (Nov 10, 2008)

It's a long story I tell ya


----------



## coyote (Nov 11, 2008)

oh, do tell!

and sgt, yes, david has the 21st as THE day.


----------



## Jedi Knife (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow, I can hardly wait! Finally, a great light for my keychain and presumably worthy of being carried next to my Keyton! No more scratched up black junk looking L0D for me!


----------



## Bonky (Nov 12, 2008)

does anyone know fer sure if the SS is a limited run or what?


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 12, 2008)

Bonky said:


> does anyone know fer sure if the SS is a limited run or what?


Heres what Fenix has said - is it limited in that they will not make another run 
at least 6-12 months from now. So if anything, we may see another special
run next year this time - but by that time I'm sure there will be something 
else. 

Don't worry, I've taken that into account and ordered enough for 6 months - 
I'm sure I'll be the last dealer on the planet to run out. I ordered a boatload
since it's a one-run deal. Of course you can never predict - if people go nutz
over these I can guarantee to have them for 6 months. I simply ordered
according to my past sales statistics. 

The downside being I probably won't break even at least we're into 2009.


----------



## coyote (Nov 12, 2008)

i wait for my new LD01 SS LE with baited breath (worms in my mouth??? :thinking


----------



## Burgess (Nov 12, 2008)

_


----------



## Bonky (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks 7777, I wanna get one but it won't be till after the holidays. :mecry:


----------



## applevision (Nov 13, 2008)

I am so excited about this light that I cannot sleep!



Oh dear... my flashaholism is outta control!


----------



## JLEGG (Nov 13, 2008)

this will be my first SS light.
can't wait.
my patriot is on the way,that will help


----------



## Jedi Knife (Feb 2, 2009)

I've got to update this thread with my latest experience. As you might have read in one of my other posts, I ordered one of these right off, and liked everything about it but I could not get over the tint. Well, I returned it but I just couldn't _not _have one of these, as I've wanted something that looks good on a keychain *and remains looking good *for a loooong time. So, the other day I ordered another one, and I've just got to say that this light is superb! The second one I got is very very bright, very white, the threads are precise, and it looks awesome. Fenix did everything right with this one, and I whole-heartedly recommend this light.


----------



## Bonky (Feb 2, 2009)

wait there were some problems with the tint?


----------



## easilyled (Feb 2, 2009)

Bonky said:


> wait there were some problems with the tint?



There's a tint lottery in place,
Which is the rule in this case,
Also the hue that's fancied most,
Is as varied as preference to toast,
Some like blue and others like yellow.
So please don't be alarmed my dear fellow


----------



## HighLumens (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice!!! Congrats!!


----------



## jur (Mar 29, 2009)

Got one of the last ones... what a nice light. Mine is quite shiny, and the SS gives an almost greasy feel to it, very organic... hard not to fiddle with it.  Much better feel than the alum ones.


----------



## yowzer (Mar 29, 2009)

jur said:


> Got one of the last ones... what a nice light. Mine is quite shiny, and the SS gives an almost greasy feel to it, very organic... hard not to fiddle with it.  Much better feel than the alum ones.



I got one from batteryjunction a few weeks ago. Standing up well to carrying on my keychain, but it makes it too heavy, so I'm moving it off to loose carry.


----------



## StandardBattery (Mar 29, 2009)

easilyled said:


> There's a tint lottery in place,
> Which is the rule in this case,
> Also the hue that's fancied most,
> Is as varied as preference to toast,
> ...


 
That's Good!  

You'll have to post that a few more times as the appropriate question come up again.


----------



## peterxyz (Apr 18, 2009)

Picked up one of these as a gift - nice torch; even though its a bit heavier its still not too heavy. Had to clean the contacts at the led end and the instructions need to spell out how to select the 3 modes - not everyone wants to search the net to find out how to use their torch

_Peter_


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 20, 2009)

Just received this light. It's love at first feel.
I like the solid heavier feel. Gives me the assurance that a small light like this can take frequent drops and abuse. Mode switching is easy and it's very bright on hi for an AAA :twothumbs


----------



## PsychoBunny (Apr 20, 2009)

Yikes, I did not know the LD01 SS had it's very own thread!!

I do like mine, and I like the extra weight of the stainless steel,
but mine refused to work right out of the box.
I contacted Battery Junction because I thought I may have to send
it back.
I took it apart and cleaned it with some alcohol and Q-tips. Then
applied some Pro Gold to the contacts, and a drop of silicone oil to
the threads. Works fine now.
This light is a bit tweaky. If you use too much grease on the threads,
it wont work, if you use too little grease, it wont turn smoothly!! 

For this reason, it's more a "novelty" light than something I am going
to rely on. Since it only works when it wants too, it will never be a
EDC for me.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Apr 21, 2009)

If it is flaky I would send it back. Mine worked right away and has been banging on my keychain for months now just as nice as it was when I bought it. The weight reminds me it is there to use. It would be nice to be lighter but I got it because it doesn't show abuse at all and is somewhat invisible with all my silver keychain and keys people don't really notice it till I fire it up and whoa!


----------



## briteflite (Apr 21, 2009)

Mine's been working perfectly living on my keychain for months. I did have an Al version which was flaky - returned it. The SS weight is noticeably more than the Al version. Wish it had a lower low setting - didn't even know I needed that until trying to read a map at night in the car last weekend and had to block part of the lense with a finger to to avoid distracting the driver. I'm thinking that when my Wee Ti shows up, the LD01 SS will go into backup duty.


----------



## squaat (Apr 21, 2009)

My LD01 SS is my EDC. Never had a problem with it. It lives in my pocket, secured by a fenix lobster claw. It's too heavy for my already overloaded keys. My wife has hers on her keys though


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 24, 2009)

I had a bit of fun discovering that my LD01 can become a one-mode R2 light. At at half the weight! 

Mod? Nay.
I swapped the head with Aurora buckle light and viola!


----------



## TimAckerman (Apr 24, 2009)

I got one the other day, worked great out of the box, and has been working flawless since, no troubles I can see, great looking and functioning light.

It has some weight to it, which I really like. It is going in my pocket until I get a Arc AAA Ti


----------



## rmg (Apr 24, 2009)

My LD01 SS has also been working flawlessly on my keychain since I got it in early December. I've even dropped it a couple of times on asphalt and concrete from above waist height. 

The tiny scuffs on the head (if you can even call them that) I haven't even bothered to polish out - you can barely see them.


----------



## Salbach (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi folks, here a question regarding accessories or after market stuff: Is there a way to drop in an orange peel reflector? :thinking:

Mine works fine on a protected 10440 and I love it but from the beginning on I wished to have a more smooth beam profile.


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 18, 2010)

Salbach said:


> Hi folks, here a question regarding accessories or after market stuff: Is there a way to drop in an orange peel reflector?
> Mine works fine on a protected 10440 and I love it but from the beginning on I wished to have a more smooth beam profile.


I know what you mean, mine is pretty ringy as well. I read up a lot on the LD01's, there are no upgrades that I know of. The newer units that are currently being sold (__-_ R2's) look like they have a much smoother beam.


----------



## kaichu dento (Feb 18, 2010)

Salbach said:


> Hi folks, here a question regarding accessories or after market stuff: Is there a way to drop in an orange peel reflector? :thinking:
> 
> Mine works fine on a protected 10440 and I love it but from the beginning on I wished to have a more smooth beam profile.


Once you get the light open it's just a matter of getting a reflector that you like and installing it. I've seen some modding posts explaining how they've cut reflectors down to fit and if you can't do it yourself you'd can probably find someone capable of doing it for you, which might be a good time to change emitters too. 

A couple members you might contact about this:
datiLED, Gunga, EngrPaul
There are definitely many others but at least it's a start and I know they all do good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Salbach (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the tips!

Does anyone have a hint where to find small reflectors? I already tried DX and Kaidomain without success.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 10, 2010)

Salbach said:


> Hi folks, here a question regarding accessories or after market stuff: Is there a way to drop in an orange peel reflector?
> Mine works fine on a protected 10440 and I love it but from the beginning on I wished to have a more smooth beam profile.


I finally got tired of the ringy beam from my LD01 and I'm going to just place some adhesive diffusion film onto the outer surface of the lens to smooth the beam up some. That should be an easy fix.


----------



## paulr (May 11, 2010)

Just tried to use mine and found it was turned on in my pocket and had killed the L92 AAA lithium cell I'd had in it for a while. That was the first time I'd had a twisty light wipe out a battery like that. Checking the LD01 I don't find its threads are too loose, but the bezel probably caught on my pocket while I was putting the light there. Oh well, I happened to be at home when I noticed this, but if I were out of the house I'd have had only a couple of low powered 5mm lights as backup. 

I hate it when I burn out a lithium primary by accident. Normally I use an eneloop in this light with an L92 as a spare, but I happened to be running on the spare at the time this happened. Oh well.


----------

